# Newbie to this :(



## Texasangel (May 27, 2015)

Hi all! I am new here I hate that I have to be here but I hope I can get some reassurance. I am a 31 ye old female. I had twins 20 months ago and that's when things started going downhill. I've always been a little tightly wound but after the kids I developed post partum depression. It made my anxiety go crazy!! When I got so panic ridden I was having horrible stomach and bathroom issues which made everything worse. One doctor said he thought I had ibs but no tests were ever run. I have been having the same symptoms again after have a panic episode and am hoping it's just ibs. I'm not sure what automatically makes me jump to colon cancer or some type of cancer. That's always what I think it is. My husband is tired of hearing about all of this and frankly I need someone to talk me down and talk to about it. 
Symptoms-
Alternate between d and c
Pain in upper left side ( especially after red sauce is eaten)
Weird gurgle and water noises all throughout guts
Bloated
Fatigue
Lots of gas
Weird poo that almost looks like dirt in the bottom of toilet ( gross I know)
Sometimes poo is small thin pieces
Heartburn
Anxiety
Fear
Depression. 
If anyone can relate to these things please post back. I just need some help navigating these things. I am overweight and need to lose about 80 lbs to be in a healthy weight range but feeling like this makes me not be able to do anything! And it seems the more anxious and panicky I get the worse the symptoms are.

Robin


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

For sure it could be IBS from the symptoms. Always best to go visit a GI specialist though. I am assuming sometimes your stool is also normal (shape/size)? Do you have any mucus mixed in? With the listed symptoms I would seriously doubt cancer.


----------



## Texasangel (May 27, 2015)

Yeah I will be normal for months then all of a sudden it changes for a few weeks then goes back Normal. Mucus happens during the messed up times. If I'm feeling good and going normal I never have mucus :/ I'm just worn down by this abs have no one to talk to about it


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Robin....

Understanding I am NOT a doctor, and you should go get it checked out for real.... it to me sounds "classic" IBS. I too have many of the same things. Be very glad you are not suffering from spasms/severe cramping from it as I do. You may want to read my post here in the general section where I go into my story. Likely you will hear a lot of things that are very similar to you. I am currently dealing with C symptoms and have a post in that section as well.

From what I have read and seen... if you have cancer (tumor) that is causing stool problems it does not go away. In other words the stool would be consistantly whatever it is, until you eventually block up entirely. It would not come and go.. the stool would not change all over the place as it does with IBS. That may put you a bit more at ease. The mucus during a "flare" another tell tail sign.

Oh how I know what you mean. We honestly do not have anyone to talk to about this. My spouse understands, and helps me in any way she can... but she has no idea what this is really like, what I go through. What a task it is to get up and go to work everyday with this. To not know what will happen with me hour to hour. To feel the pain day after day, and not want to even move much less do anything productive. Only people like us can really understand. Honestly our biggest wish is just to feel "normal" again.

Ray


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Robin,

Unfortunately, delivering a baby (or in your case, two!) can sometimes set off a chain of reactions in the body that really sends things into a tailspin. You may want to get checked out for food sensitivities (which are actually involved with TONS of different health issues, including IBS). I actually specialize in food sensitivities/inflammation (I'm a dietitian).

In the case of food sensitivities, your immune system basically over reacts to different foods/chemicals (white blood cells basically start a 'war' by releasing different chemicals to kill off 'invadors' - this 'fighting' is what causes symptoms). In some people, symptoms might be digestive issues, in others it could be anxiety or depression, in others it could be low energy, etc (most people with food sensitivities have a combination of symptoms). I use a special blood test with my clients that measures levels of inflammation caused by different foods and chemicals (then I design an eating plan based on test results and other factors). My clients have had really good results with this process (usually between 50-80% improvement in inflammatory symptoms within 2 weeks or so).

Another thing that you'll want to start tackling are your stress levels (I know... easier said than done, especially with twins!). Stress definitely affects digestion (as well as tons of other areas of health) - during the stress response (a.k.a. 'fight or flight' response), digestion can basically come to a stop because your body's resources are being allocated to other areas. Things you could try to de-stress include: epsom salt baths, aromatherapy (certain essential oils are extremely calming - you could diffuse them into the air, though you'll want to do this away from the kids since essential oils aren't generally recommended for young children), meditation, Emotional Freedom Technique, yoga, etc.

Let me know if you have any questions!

Amanda


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Stress can do horrible things to the body. You need to make sure you're eating right and try to stay away from sweets as much as possible since those are stimulating and bad for anxiety. Also you neeeeed to find ways to de-stress. MANDYNIC gave good ways of doing that. Definitely try the Epsom salt baths as they have magnesium which is a works to relax our mind and body. And try to get some me time. Maybe read a book or go for a massage. And also try to exercise at least for a little bit every day!


----------

